# Suche PCI zu ISA Adapter



## Waelder (13 Januar 2011)

Hallo Leute ich habe eine spezielle Profibus Karte, leider auf ISA. Die neuen PCs haben aber mind nur noch PCI. Hat von euch jemand eine Idee wo ich einen PCI nach ISA Adapter herbekomme ?


----------



## Oberchefe (13 Januar 2011)

Vergiß es:

http://www.heise.de/ct/hotline/PCI-ISA-Bus-Adapter-312010.html


----------



## IBFS (13 Januar 2011)

Oberchefe schrieb:


> Vergiß es:
> 
> http://www.heise.de/ct/hotline/PCI-ISA-Bus-Adapter-312010.html



vor allem wenn man bedenkt, das der Heise-Aktikel vom *Mai 2002* ist.

Frank


----------



## winnman (13 Januar 2011)

warum nimmst du nicht ein altes Motherboard das noch ISA Slots hat? altes Betriebssystem wird noch wo rumliegen. Dann läuft deine Karte. Auf einem neuen System wird die nie laufen, weils auch keine Treiber mehr dafür gibt.


----------



## mariob (14 Januar 2011)

Hallo,
das wesentliche ist schon gesagt, nur noch zur Abschreckung einen drauf, wir haben ein Siclimat System, dort hat man mangels solcher Slots noch einen kleinen neuen ISA Rechner (und frage bitte nicht was sowas kostet) daneben gestellt. Läuft super stabil:sb6:, wenn es nicht gerade mal halb angeschossen ist, und es ist keine vernünftige Diagnose möglich.
Aber es gibt ja auch noch andere Sachen von Siemens, die ich wahrscheinlich zum Glück nicht kenne.

Gruß
Mario


----------



## Rudi (14 Januar 2011)

Waelder schrieb:


> Hallo Leute ich habe eine spezielle Profibus Karte, leider auf ISA. Die neuen PCs haben aber mind nur noch PCI. Hat von euch jemand eine Idee wo ich einen PCI nach ISA Adapter herbekomme ?




Spezielle Profibus-Karte.  Hat die auch eine Bezeichnung ?


----------



## Vbxler (16 Januar 2011)

Zur Info:

Es gibt aber noch Mainboard's mit ISA Port als Neuware zu kaufen:


http://www.alptech.de/    ->   Industrie Mainboard


Für alte Anlagen, bei denen der Rechner eingegangen ist,
eventuell ein Rettungsanker.  


Vbxler


----------

